# Identifing real from fake Zenith



## Alexi

Are there a lot of Zenith fakes out there?
Are they hard to identifie? I have heard there are Rainbow fly-backs so good that only an expert can se the difference in the el primero movement, true?


----------



## Hary

So far I've never seen/come across fake with flyback function. But who knows, never understimate the fake manufcaturers, they could copy everything.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Alexi said:


> Are there a lot of Zenith fakes out there?
> Are they hard to identifie? I have heard there are Rainbow fly-backs so good that only an expert can se the difference in the el primero movement, true?


I do not think there is anyone who can copy the EP movement so well that it is hard to tell. It would cost more than the original.

Fakes are done so that the exterior looks very close or identical to the target. They use existing movements to power the watch. Many times, it is hard to tell because the movement they use is very similar to the one in the original. I don't know of any Russian or Chinese movement that looks even close.

For example, Panerais are easier to fake bacause the Swiss movement has either been copy, but is also readily available on the open market. All it takes are some people who are good with machines.

But on your chronographs like the EP, the Rolex, and others, you may see a very good dial and case reproduction, but once you see the movement you will know.

Hope that helps!

Dan


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The "El Primero" must be one of the hardest movements to fake convincingly. Remember that it runs at 36000 A/h - the only movement currently made to do so and the only chronograph movement ever to do so! I do know that the Rainbow series lack glass bottom (which always makes it easier to fake a watch - why do you think there are so many fake Rolexes around?!!) but if you compare the beat rate to a watch which you know to run at 28800 A/h, you can soon tell the difference!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Alexi

Thank you for all your good replies!


----------



## ChronoMaster

I have NEVER seen a fake/replica Zenith that just looked a little bit like "the real thing"! If you have just seen 1 genuine Zenith watch you can always spot a fake one 

And as Hartmut said: the El Primero is the only movement with 36000 bph. Just take it to the ear and listen to the "music". With the El Primero you expect to hear a fine symphony whereas a fake one will only produce a screaming noise


----------



## spluurfg

Attempting to copy an el primero would be a dead giveaway. Chances are that you'll be wearing a 28.800bph when you're hunting, so just hold both to either ear and see if the would-be Zenith ticks faster than yours =P


----------



## Skeeter

ChronoMaster, can you post a few pictures of your yellow Rainbow... I have been searching for one for months. One of my favorite watches. Thanks


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Not a great picture but here's a link to one on the old Zenith image gallery:

http://www.anyboard.net/rec/WUS/posts/312.html

Some say yellow dial, others would call it "mango". Since I could go crazy about those fruits, I prefer the second description.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## ChronoMaster

Skeeter said:


> ChronoMaster, can you post a few pictures of your yellow Rainbow... I have been searching for one for months. One of my favorite watches. Thanks


As requested a few pictures of a yellow dial Rainbow. This picture is borrowed from the internet 










This one is a picture of my own Rainbow together with some of its sisters and brothers:










BR,


----------



## D N Ravenna

I've always loved that one, whether in chrono skin or regular.

Thanks for posting the pictures!

Dan


----------



## Skeeter

ChronoMaster,

I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy!!!

That is the nicest collection I have ever seen and that beautiful yellow one just jumps right out at ya. If you know of any for sale or run across one, please PM me as I've been looking for a few months an have yet to fins a yellow. Thanks again for the pictures.... makes my day.

Skeeter


----------



## ChronoMaster

Skeeter said:


> ChronoMaster,
> 
> I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy!!!
> 
> That is the nicest collection I have ever seen and that beautiful yellow one just jumps right out at ya. If you know of any for sale or run across one, please PM me as I've been looking for a few months an have yet to fins a yellow. Thanks again for the pictures.... makes my day.
> 
> Skeeter


Thanks for the kind words :thanks The yellow dial version is also one of my favorites. I think I have seen one (maybe two) for sale on here...but it's a long time ago. So once in a while they do pop up for sale. Good luck in finding one :-! I'll let you know if I see one for sale.

Think this thread is a bit off topic now 

A few shots more:




























BR,


----------



## Skeeter

Excellent :-!


----------



## MikalNY

thankyou all, for the questions and their answers, igot the answer of my question also. Thankyou guys.


----------



## CROSS

somehow, the fakes i've seen we're always easy to point out. There's just something wrong with the crystals they use. Kinda "dome and bubbly" ( and feels like a magnifying lense) unlike the curvature of the real zeniths....and this without even taking it in my hand and looking at the rear exhibition back window.


----------



## derbu

i bought a zenith captain power reserve. Can you confirm if it is real or fake? here are some photos


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek! Some better piccies might help but the main thing looks OK - the watch has the right movement. I just posted this in reply to someone else who posed exactly the same question (so I'll post a link rather than writing it all again here):









Zenith Elite, Ebay fake or genuine?


Hi all, It's my first post here. I'm buying my first watch, I just won an Ebay auction for a used Zenith Elite (reference number: 01/02.1125.680). I would very much appreciate the feedback from more experienced watch enthusiast here if you see any sign of the watch being fake? My winning bid...




www.watchuseek.com





Hartmut Richter


----------



## derbu

thank you for the reply. here are some additional pictures if it helps


----------



## sempervivens

It looks genuine; congratulations on your Zenith.


----------



## mikeblack

is this genuine zenith, can i buy and its used? how much its value


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek! I am sorry but wee don't do valuations here. As for whether it's real, it is difficult to tell unless you can see everything, including the movement inside. However, from what I can see, I would say that it's genuine. It's a first series deLuca from 1994-96, Ref. 02.2313.400 (this and the related 02.2312.400 with black dial had the generic 02.2310.400 on the case back which suits both - or neither, depending on your point of view!), made in 675 pieces.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

What Hartmut said. However, not a first series, but fourth series De Luca. See Show those De Lightful De Lucas!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

sempervivens said:


> What Hartmut said. However, not a first series, but fourth series De Luca. See Show those De Lightful De Lucas!


Ah well, that's because I whipped out my Rössler and there, it is listed under Series I. If only I had the time to study all those stickes once more each time an inquiry such as this comes up..... 

Thanks for the clarification.

Hartmut Richter


----------

